# Next Gen DTG Printing



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Had this sent through on an email shot today from Printwear & Promotion.

It seems Resolute DTG have raised the bar in Next Gen DTG Printers by creating a hybrid system that uses a White ink that requires no pre-treat on dark cottons and polyester.

Resolute DTG – The first DTG hybrid system with no pre-treatment for dark cotton & polyester - Printwear & Promotion – garment decoration and promotional clothing/merchandise news & information


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Holy moly.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Discharge I assume.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Who needs lungs long term, right?

Was kinda hoping it was CMYKWPWP but I guess we aren't there yet.

I'm hopeful that we will see a feasible saline pretreat that can be put down just ahead of white inline. Thought Firebird would do it first but Resolute has been on top of the IP game just as long.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

White on wet PT makes print quality terible:/

This is the biggest drawback of Kornit.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Wet on wet with previous tech sure does. But I'm certain that challenge will be overcome "soon". Let's hope!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I should mention that the combination of "hybrid" and "higher quantities" and "registration" means it'll be a process similar to screen underbase + DTG CMYK.

So it won't likely be plastisol or DuPont, we have to assume it's another method. It'll support cotton darks and polyester -- assume it isn't discharge, either. Registration isn't easy with any of the current hybrids.

You also will be limited to the identical artwork for the hybrid model. Not for one offs.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

It can be possible. Actually all can be possible.
It started by Mimaki and many are followed but no one yet succeed. Maybe Rjet will?
Azon was in and quit recently too. 
Have to go over Print Quality, odors, health, shelve life, fungus, jet able without clog, still requires white ink(Ti02) etc. Bleaching make fabric weak. Weak bleaching will not discharge base color well. Wet on wet = less quality. We learn this from screen printing time. Cannot go around this. Basic never changes.
Well Media is Media. Not research just copy what interviewer wrote.
But always, possible. Best luck to Rjet.
Cheers! Inks are on me always.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Smalzstein said:


> Discharge I assume.


I cannot give much info for obvious reasons, where I can I will answer. 

We're not doing anything with discharge.

Regards

Colin


----------



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

Anxious to hear more about this printer!


----------



## identityprinting (Mar 31, 2014)

Another one out of the bag of tricks Colin!! lol
Just when we thought we were up to date with the technology ! 
Oh well down to the bank for another loan lol.
seriously though, this, like DTG could be the next revolution.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

identityprinting said:


> Another one out of the bag of tricks Colin!! lol
> Just when we thought we were up to date with the technology !
> Oh well down to the bank for another loan lol.
> seriously though, this, like DTG could be the next revolution.


Hi Leo,

The hybrid is very exciting, you don't need to worry about being up to date with technology. Your R-Jet 5's were built with this upgrade in mind. When the R-Jet 5's fully patented transport system was re designed from the R-4 we made it multi engine compatible. We weren't joking when we said it was built for the future 

Any print engine can be used to drive it, including adding the new hybrid. Once available we can perform a simple upgrade to add the new technology and you have the best of both worlds. 

Existing R-Jet 5 owners will be invited to a special open day to see the technology in action before it is officially unveiled. 

Regards

Doctor Colin  

P.S. I am not sure on my new nickname but it seems to be sticking  thank you JB


----------



## CanExplorer (Apr 8, 2007)

Exciting news!


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

So if I understand the hybrid system will not be ok for any kind of job ? 
Is this the reason you will need the best of both world ?


That must be a low cure ink to tackle dye migration on dark polyester.


If someone could effectively removed the pretreat process that should be great?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Valloy had this kind of ink, don't know why we don't see it widely on the market


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

jgabby said:


> So if I understand the hybrid system will not be ok for any kind of job ?
> Is this the reason you will need the best of both world ?
> 
> 
> ...



The R-Jet 5 can print using either process, it is only economical to run for a quantity greater than approx ten.

One offs will be better using pre treat and the traditional white ink. Once you need speed and more than ten shirts, switch processes, same artwork, you just have to tell the RIP.

You can produce one offs using the hybrid process, but with the best of both worlds the idea is you use the quickest most economical method available 

This also allows a printer to be standard price with the upgrade option when business takes off. 

Regards

Doctor Colin


----------



## Captain Hook (Mar 12, 2014)

Resolute DTG said:


> The R-Jet 5 can print using either process, it is only economical to run for a quantity greater than approx ten.
> 
> One offs will be better using pre treat and the traditional white ink. Once you need speed and more than ten shirts, switch processes, same artwork, you just have to tell the RIP.
> 
> ...


Just glad I decided to go with Resolute, I am a newbie but it looks like a serious game changer. I love my new R-Jet, this is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Screen printed underbase maybe?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Smalzstein said:


> Screen printed underbase maybe?


Everyone's dream.
MHM, M&R and others tried but no one succeed.
Discharge is done by so many also. Azon in Croatia did most of it recently but again failed. I am pretty sure similar source are on table. AA did also in past but for now Dupont is the best answer. Aware shelve life, opacity, wash, fabric eating up etc. No vibrant is dead shirts. No pretreat at all! But What a wonderful idea?
Speed? Now 3 second A4 printing is here at $0.05 -0.12 ink usage. Faster than screen print. Max out human shirt feeding speed.
Cheers! Inks are on me always.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I understand that Colin can't disclose the hybrid process until the patents are filed and accepted, but I would be surprised if it was a screen printed method due to the required hardware a shop would need to create the screens and reclaim them. Possibly some kind of vinyl "emulsion" might work -- higher cost to setup, disposable mesh?

The key to all of this is in one word of the release: "registration". My assumption will be that the white underbase is imprinted onto a garment on the platen that is registered to both the white ink printer and the DTG printer. By keeping the garment on the same platen, registration is easier, unless the white ink process happens while the platen is in the loading position, just before it's taken up by the printer. But if the process involves segregated machines, one garment can be "white imprinted" while the previous garment is CMYK printed, and then the platens are swapped. That could be quite speedy even for one operator. 

Flexographic? Polyolefin? So many ideas and no confirmations yet, boo.

On the other hand, there have been more patents filed by Sakata for both pretreatment and for white textile ink -- both of which look to be patented to cover printing on rayon, polyester, etc. The technical details of those patents are different (of course) than the recent patent approval by Kornit.

The future of white underbase printing is ever changing, and I'm excited to watch it happen. It's a good reason to stash some savings away just in case an OEM does come out with a process that reduces labor burden by an order of magnitude -- it could be a game changer.


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

you've got to love the speculation when a new product is released without the technical gumpf along with it.

Seriously looking forward to seeing this in action. A definite game changer!


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

It will be interesting to see what they come up with, it seems a publicity drive until the product is actually debuted and proven. Reading the article posted here it mentions an added white ink printing system

*"This will include the unique new white printing system"* 


It also says the color layer will be printed from the print head 

**"When the print run increases the same hybrid DTG printer switches & uses a clever patented registration system to print a white under base using brand new technology, it then automatically prints the colour pass through the print head similar to a standard two pass print."**

Based on the article most cant help but speculate and it works in favor of the manufacturer for publicity but some key descriptions stick out "increased volume print run", "added white ink system" color printed traditionally thru the print head" My guess would be some type of screen underbase attachment (not new technology) there were systems made for the brother 541 years ago with this scheme in mind and several manufactures have tested this in the past, big guns with much cash and it never took off for what its worth. Another key factor in the article is dark polyester and cotton capability. the ink chemistry would have to be different in the underbase coat to accomplish this, more like a plastisol type coating. So I have some questions in mind regarding the hand of print and if the color inks printed thru the printer are they waterbased inks or will the underbase except the DuPont water based inks? Or are they a solvent based color ink. Its a tough task the chemistry of the inks dictate the process current white ink technology requires either a flash or a chemical reaction to gel the white before color is laid down so this is where it gets interesting on how its done. Everyone will be watching the outcome, good luck on the project. Colin should run a contest or something for who guesses right to win a free pretreater or something 


here are a few other systems of the past of similar nature. Makki USA

Swinger DTG Swinger DGD blackbyrddesign blackbyrd Brother GT-541 Robert Lopez


jQuery UI Menu - Default functionality


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Could be resin ink also, a company from Israel has strong R&D on this but to my knowlege it never went the way it should. Also HP started to wave patents to their faces.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Smalzstein said:


> Could be resin ink also, a company from Israel has strong R&D on this but to my knowlege it never went the way it should. Also HP started to wave patents to their faces.


Could be a million different scenarios  I heard about someone experimenting with a laser cut vinyl/ vinyl attachment application also, this would be similar to the print cut methods. The vinyl seems to be a heavy handed patch to me.. I like seeing the different trials either way, one day someone will make something promising, if you don't try everything stays the same


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

german13 said:


> I like seeing the different trials either way, one day someone will make something promising, if you don't try everything stays the same


I couldn't agree more. I also prefer to see the smaller businesses that invest so heavily on R&D become successful. There is more pride in their products and service compared to any of the large businesses. IMO in this industry theres too many re-sellers who only care about the money from the sale of the printers. Looking through this forum is a complete eye-opener and shows the pure lack of after sales care from some re-sellers. 

For an industry to advance in technology then it needs Research & Development and healthy competition. Resolute DTG seem to be the ones leading the way and others are left chasing/following. Everything seems to have been thought about. New products are released that tie in with previous products and also the new products are built with the future projects/products in mind. Every detail has been thought about. Keep up the great work guys


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

Mr. Fresener had an idea like this many years ago in a galaxy far far away. The underbase was to be screen printed while the color ink would print right on top through the head. It was going to use the 48xx engine. I remember discussing this while standing in front of the Pro HV. Another printer that was ahead if its time. Obviously the idea never went anywhere. Maybe because of funding since at this time the company was already going down the tubes. I'm very curious to see how Resolute will do this process of eliminating pretreatment.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

lazographics said:


> Mr. Fresener had an idea like this many years ago in a galaxy far far away. The underbase was to be screen printed while the color ink would print right on top through the head. It was going to use the 48xx engine. I remember discussing this while standing in front of the Pro HV. Another printer that was ahead if its time. Obviously the idea never went anywhere. Maybe because of funding since at this time the company was already going down the tubes. I'm very curious to see how Resolute will do this process of eliminating pretreatment.


Did Scott prototype the hybrid? here is the pro uv its a large machine! Are there any in operation? The Past & Future of Direct-to-Garment Printing - YouTube


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

german13 said:


> Did Scott prototype the hybrid? here is the pro uv its a large machine! Are there any in operation? The Past & Future of Direct-to-Garment Printing - YouTube


He never did create a prototype. Now that I remember a few of us were standing around a blazer pro and he was discussing his idea to one of his engineers about how a screen can be added to the unit. Like I said it only went as far as an idea. I would of saw a prototype since I was doing work in R&D as well at the time. I remember being excited about doing away with pretreatment. It was always something we talked about. 

I believe only two Pro HVs were sold in its time and both were refunded. Actually one was sold to zazzle and they later traded it in for 25 blazer pros. Scott used to say that you needed a team of 2-3 people to operate the monster but I did it alone for a whole month. I can't even remember how many shirts I printed but it was at least few thousand.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

That Pro HV was hilarious.

$200 in ink wasted during turn on, $400 in ink wasted during printhead clean.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

treefox2118 said:


> That Pro HV was hilarious.
> 
> $200 in ink wasted during turn on, $400 in ink wasted during printhead clean.


It did waste a lot of ink. Also the heads were expensive. I had a design in mind that would of salvaged the ink into its own containers so that it could be reused but that went in one ear and out the other.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm starting to be of the mind that multiple smaller units are superior to one gigantic one.

Rent is far, far cheaper than labor and outages due to hardware failure.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

treefox2118 said:


> I'm starting to be of the mind that multiple smaller units are superior to one gigantic one.
> 
> Rent is far, far cheaper than labor and outages due to hardware failure.


I'm with you on that one.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Of course, if you have 30 smaller units, how much will head cleans cost across the board? $200? And labor for those head cleans and nozzle checks...


----------



## DANGER98 (Jul 24, 2012)

link is bad


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

treefox2118 said:


> I understand that Colin can't disclose the hybrid process until the patents are filed and accepted, but I would be surprised if it was a screen printed method due to the required hardware a shop would need to create the screens and reclaim them. Possibly some kind of vinyl "emulsion" might work -- higher cost to setup, disposable mesh?
> 
> The key to all of this is in one word of the release: "registration". My assumption will be that the white underbase is imprinted onto a garment on the platen that is registered to both the white ink printer and the DTG printer. By keeping the garment on the same platen, registration is easier, unless the white ink process happens while the platen is in the loading position, just before it's taken up by the printer. But if the process involves segregated machines, one garment can be "white imprinted" while the previous garment is CMYK printed, and then the platens are swapped. That could be quite speedy even for one operator.
> 
> ...


We will be quoting more information on the Hybrid R-Jet 5 printer during the DTG seminar @Sign & digital 2014 next week. 

Regards

Colin


----------

